# Free Leather Cleaner or 20% Discount for Feedback



## Furniture Clinic (Sep 2, 2010)

We're looking to get some feedback on our updated site design. In return we'll provide a free bottle of our award-winning leather cleaner or 20% off anything of your choice!

It should only take around 10 minutes and you won't be required to make a purchase.

To complete the survey just follow this link. It will take you to a Google form - https://goo.gl/forms/s2cq2xVdIlg44gvt1

We'll be sending products and discounts out from next week to any people who have completed the form.

Let me know if there are any questions. Thanks in advance!

*Please note, no information will be stored for direct/email marketing purposes.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks - facebooked onto DW page


----------



## JordanE (Jun 26, 2013)

Great website,
And I filled out the form. 
So easy to use!


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Have to agree, website is very nice and easy to navigate. Possibly make the tutorials section more noticeable as I missed it first time around on the home page.


----------



## Webarno (Jul 17, 2014)

Going to do this now.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Let me know if you guys get an email


----------



## litcan91 (Mar 16, 2013)

Done


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Done. Very nice website. Like the kits and being able to see the differences between them on the same screen

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## todds (Feb 17, 2015)

done a great idea by the company to listen to feedback and appreciate it well done
todds


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

done

Chris


----------



## Hamster12 (Aug 13, 2014)

Done. Questionnaire was easy to fill out.


----------



## Danjc (Dec 1, 2013)

All filled in. 
Video tutorials on the same site as you purchase from are great as this just saves time looking for a decent one on YouTube.
Nice easy site on my mobile.


----------



## Andy150 (Aug 18, 2016)

All done! Easy site to use very helpful site and easy to use!
Havent recieved an email yet though.


----------



## JordanE (Jun 26, 2013)

Brian1612 said:


> Let me know if you guys get an email


Haven't had an email come through yet


----------



## s70rjw (Apr 18, 2006)

All done. Very easy questionnaire. I've used your site before and found it easy to navigate and some useful tips on there too.


----------



## Turbo Tony (Mar 20, 2012)

All done


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

All done, very easy to use


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

All done too!


----------



## Blackwatch (Jul 29, 2015)

All Done for you. Now some more videos to watch and learn stuff from


----------



## azibux1 (Dec 16, 2010)

Very nice idea and nice website!

Not sure if you will ship the leather cleaner to the UK for free? But if that is your plan then that's very much appreciated and generous of you!


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

azibux1 said:


> Very nice idea and nice website!
> 
> Not sure if you will ship the leather cleaner to the UK for free? But if that is your plan then that's very much appreciated and generous of you!


By the lack of an email I think it's a scam lol :lol:


----------



## Chris Dyson (Feb 29, 2012)

Done. Good website. Interesting products.


----------



## Furniture Clinic (Sep 2, 2010)

Brian1612 said:


> Have to agree, website is very nice and easy to navigate. Possibly make the tutorials section more noticeable as I missed it first time around on the home page.


Thanks for the feedback, we'll look into how we can make it clearer.


----------



## Furniture Clinic (Sep 2, 2010)

Brian1612 said:


> By the lack of an email I think it's a scam lol :lol:


Don't worry, as the post says, we'll be sending these out from next week.


----------



## Furniture Clinic (Sep 2, 2010)

s70rjw said:


> All done. Very easy questionnaire. I've used your site before and found it easy to navigate and some useful tips on there too.


Thanks for participating. We'll be sending these through from next week so we can process them all together.


----------



## Furniture Clinic (Sep 2, 2010)

s70rjw said:


> All done. Very easy questionnaire. I've used your site before and found it easy to navigate and some useful tips on there too.


Thanks for the feedback. We've just updated the design and made it easier to use on mobile. We'll have more time to work on new useful tips once the new site is live too!


----------



## Furniture Clinic (Sep 2, 2010)

Blackwatch said:


> All Done for you. Now some more videos to watch and learn stuff from


We're on it!


----------



## Furniture Clinic (Sep 2, 2010)

azibux1 said:


> Very nice idea and nice website!
> 
> Not sure if you will ship the leather cleaner to the UK for free? But if that is your plan then that's very much appreciated and generous of you!


Yes we will be shipping to the UK for free

Although you've been testing our US site, we're the UK division and will be launching a similar looking UK site very soon so wanted to make sure it was easy to use!


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

My mistake, I missed that completely on the first post, sorry!


----------



## barry75 (Jan 26, 2017)

Done ,good website


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

All done


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

Done, nice and simple.


----------



## JordanE (Jun 26, 2013)

still never got an email..


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

all done on first day posted


----------



## A1luke (Jan 4, 2015)

Sorted- awaiting the email


----------



## isctony (Sep 24, 2008)

Done, very easy to use


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

jordane said:


> still never got an email..


#24-28


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

done. A nice easy to use site


----------



## myblackbeetle (Dec 4, 2010)

Very straight forward and easy to use website. Informative videos also useful.


----------



## ash0402 (Feb 27, 2012)

Survey done nice site 👍


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

Did it within a couple of mins of the OP but still no emai.


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

:wall::wall::wall::wall::wall:


----------



## Hamster12 (Aug 13, 2014)

Chris Donaldson said:


> Did it within a couple of mins of the OP but still no emai.


The emails are being sent out next week I think.


----------



## azibux1 (Dec 16, 2010)

Furniture Clinic said:


> Yes we will be shipping to the UK for free
> 
> Although you've been testing our US site, we're the UK division and will be launching a similar looking UK site very soon so wanted to make sure it was easy to use!


That's great and very generous!


----------



## Surrey Sam (Dec 29, 2008)

Email received.

Thank you Furniture Clinic, I'm looking forward to trying out the sample in the near future.


----------



## micgos (Feb 5, 2017)

Offer now closed, apparently.


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

Got my email as well.


----------



## barry75 (Jan 26, 2017)

Got my email looking forward to the free product


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Nothing for me yet on the Email


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Mine came today (email that is)


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

Mine too!


----------



## Blackwatch (Jul 29, 2015)

Just replied to the email thank you.....looking forward to giving it a whirl


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

Nothing, and nothing in my junk either. Oh well, not the end of the world!


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Chris Donaldson said:


> Nothing, and nothing in my junk either. Oh well, not the end of the world!


My Email arrived today mate, I get the impression that they will see you right if you have to contact them


----------



## Furniture Clinic (Sep 2, 2010)

Chris Donaldson said:


> Nothing, and nothing in my junk either. Oh well, not the end of the world!


Hi, All emails should have gone out now. If you'd like to private message your email address I'll check what's happened


----------



## Furniture Clinic (Sep 2, 2010)

Hello, just let me know if you don't get something through.


----------



## Danjc (Dec 1, 2013)

I forgot all about this, address form filled in :thumb:


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

My bottle of Leather Ultra Clean arrived today, many thanks to Furniture Clinic for the offer.


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Same here arrived today, thank you .


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Mine arrived Saturday, many thanks :thumb:


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Also arrived on Saturday. Many thanks!


----------



## onionrage1 (Feb 10, 2017)

The freebie package has arrived - much appreciated folks!!!


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

Used mine yesterday on my steering wheel and it made a great job, leaving a nice matt surface on the rim.


----------



## Danjc (Dec 1, 2013)

Have those that completed the survey all received there sample as I haven't received mine as of yet or maybe postman pat has now got a clean leather interior


----------



## Blackwatch (Jul 29, 2015)

Danjc said:


> Have those that completed the survey all receive there sample as I haven't received mine as of yet or maybe postman pat has now got a clean leather interior


Mine came the other week


----------



## Paul7189 (Nov 11, 2015)

Got mine over a week ago. Was suprised by the size of it. Usually free samples are tiny!


----------



## Danjc (Dec 1, 2013)

All good just picked it up from the post office, thanks :thumb:


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

mine arrived yesterday safe n sound. thank you


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Mine also arrived a week or so ago.

Cheers


----------



## barry75 (Jan 26, 2017)

Got mine over a week ago too


----------

